# Ordered new Heron 16



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SkinnyMatters said:


> Ordered my new Heron 16 on June 26 after the demo day in Ruskin. Thanks to Jon sharing his knowledge of the skiffs and georgiadrifter for taking me out on his new Heron 16. Not new to the Ankona/Saltmarsh family. Presently have a Shadowcast 16. As I've experienced in the past, speaking with Erin helps make the process easier. 12 months is the standard build statement but I see others averaging about 8. Sit back and wait and continue the list of options. Should be my last one (famous last words) as I continue getting close to mostly retired. I plan on maxing her out so I don't piecemeal again. Spoke with HB and Maverick. Nice but!!!
> I will keep you posted on the progress for those thinking about it.


That's awesome man! Congratulations! Keep us updated. It was good meeting you at demo days.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

You gonna sell your Shadowcast?


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

Congrats! I think (hope) I'm about 3 months out for my build to start on the 16 as well.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

GaG8tor said:


> You gonna sell your Shadowcast?


No. Gonna give it to my son and grandson.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Marco Mike said:


> Congrats! I think (hope) I'm about 3 months out for my build to start on the 16 as well.


Have you selected all of your options, colors, electronics, etc?


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> That's awesome man! Congratulations! Keep us updated. It was good meeting you at demo days.


I will. You as well. Did you go with the Advent or another?


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SkinnyMatters said:


> I will. You as well. Did you go with the Advent or another?


Actually stuck with the Skimmer Skiff 16.6


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> Actually stuck with the Skimmer Skiff 16.6


Very nice


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> Actually stuck with the Skimmer Skiff 16.6


I've looked at them. Nice finish and same options. Never been on one.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2019)

Congrats! Great skiff, great company!


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

SkinnyMatters said:


> I will. You as well. Did you go with the Advent or another?


I'm going with the Heron 16 Tournament. I'm heading to the shop in early September to work through the specifics, but the plan is to have it rather than wish I did. I'm planning on adding a power pole, iPilot trolling motor, Lowrance 9" with FMT and the fold down backrest for the poling platform. Still trying to decide between a casting platform vs. a cooler with seadeck (most likely).


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Boatbrains said:


> Congrats! Great skiff, great company!


Thanks. Agreed. Looking forward to the larger footprint than the Shadowcast.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Awesome !


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Marco Mike said:


> I'm going with the Heron 16 Tournament. I'm heading to the shop in early September to work through the specifics, but the plan is to have it rather than wish I did. I'm planning on adding a power pole, iPilot trolling motor, Lowrance 9" with FMT and the fold down backrest for the poling platform. Still trying to decide between a casting platform vs. a cooler with seadeck (most likely).


Sounds similar to my ideas. Erin recommended the micro over the regular power pole and I am doing the same trolling motor and fold down backrest. Gonna add cushions and I like the Lowrance over the Simrad so it's not touch screen only. I used a cooler on the bow of my Shadowcast and it worked fine. May go with the platform instead this time. Have you looked at color options? Never thought that would be so difficult with time to look. Which engine are you looking at?


----------



## Marco Mike (Mar 27, 2019)

I was out fishing with Ty Loyd (great guide) on his Heron 18 and he recommended the power pole. He said the Micro can get in the way when poling which I could see happening. I'm going with a custom color for the hull (pale blue/gray) with chevy white deck and whisper gray boarders around the hatches (until I change my mind again). I'm going with Yamaha for the engine because the marinas around Marco is authorized service pretty much only for them, and washout is really easy.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SkinnyMatters said:


> I've looked at them. Nice finish and same options. Never been on one.


I really liked my 14 Skimmer and the 16 is just a bigger version with integrated spray rails so I decided to stick with that. They are really good skiffs at a good price point. Besides I don't think I could wait 7 to 12 months for a new skiff. LOL


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Congrats on your choice! You can email Awlgrip and they will mail you a color chart....much more accurate than looking at a computer screen. Of course Rose has a color chart if you visit the shop.

Keep us posted.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Marco Mike said:


> I was out fishing with Ty Loyd (great guide) on his Heron 18 and he recommended the power pole. He said the Micro can get in the way when poling which I could see happening. I'm going with a custom color for the hull (pale blue/gray) with chevy white deck and whisper gray boarders around the hatches (until I change my mind again). I'm going with Yamaha for the engine because the marinas around Marco is authorized service pretty much only for them, and washout is really easy.


Makes sense on the power pole. Gotta look at that again. I have a Tohatsu on my Shadowcast which has been good, but the only authorized service close to me is about an hour away. This time I'm going with the Suzuki 60. Service is 2 minutes away. I was told if I went with a Yamaha, I should go with a 70. Everyone locks in on the greens and blue hulls (my Shadowcast is blue) so I've been leaning towards the gray's. Whisper at 1st, then for a hull, it was too light. Haze gray looks good on Maverick's but so dark. Leaning towards the Lt gray. The 2 tone will look great on yours.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

georgiadrifter said:


> Congrats on your choice! You can email Awlgrip and they will mail you a color chart....much more accurate than looking at a computer screen. Of course Rose has a color chart if you visit the shop.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Thanks. Got an Awlgrip chart the next week after you told me about it. So hard to lock in a color for all. When it's time to start selecting specifics, I will drive over there.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

CPurvis said:


> I really liked my 14 Skimmer and the 16 is just a bigger version with integrated spray rails so I decided to stick with that. They are really good skiffs at a good price point. Besides I don't think I could wait 7 to 12 months for a new skiff. LOL


Understood. It's good that you have history with the brand. Their price point is lower than Ankona and you will not find anyone complaining. Great boat and the extra 2 feet makes a big difference over the other. How is the stability compared to the Ankona/Shadowcast you rode? About the same? Beam is similar. Any bow deadrise?


----------



## georgiadrifter (Jan 14, 2009)

SkinnyMatters said:


> Thanks. Got an Awlgrip chart the next week after you told me about it. So hard to lock in a color for all. When it's time to start selecting specifics, I will drive over there.


If you don’t know already, there’s a wealth of knowledge in that little office on Old Dixie Highway. I chose options with a lot of advice from Rose, Mel, Erin and Rory. I know the wait can be tough....but use this time to research and acquire things like chartplotters, trolling motors, pushpole, etc. I ordered my trolling motor, plug and quick release mount from Amazon...and had them shipped directly to Salt Marsh a few weeks before they’re needed. Rose sent me an email as soon as she received them. Super easy.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SkinnyMatters said:


> Understood. It's good that you have history with the brand. Their price point is lower than Ankona and you will not find anyone complaining. Great boat and the extra 2 feet makes a big difference over the other. How is the stability compared to the Ankona/Shadowcast you rode? About the same? Beam is similar. Any bow deadrise?


I have never been on a shadow cast. But the beam on the 16.6 skimmer is 70in. And is very stable. The 14. Skimmer is a 56 in beam and is also stable. I could easily walk the gunnels on my 14. No real deadrise on these skiffs.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

georgiadrifter said:


> If you don’t know already, there’s a wealth of knowledge in that little office on Old Dixie Highway. I chose options with a lot of advice from Rose, Mel, Erin and Rory. I know the wait can be tough....but use this time to research and acquire things like chartplotters, trolling motors, pushpole, etc. I ordered my trolling motor, plug and quick release mount from Amazon...and had them shipped directly to Salt Marsh a few weeks before they’re needed. Rose sent me an email as soon as she received them. Super easy.


Yes. I've been shopping and found a good deal on a chartplotter, but still too early. Erin quoted some pricing and they have good prices on Minn Kota. Decided on the Suzuki 60 because I have service 2 minutes away and I'll talk to them about a SS prop for it then. Unless someone can convince me otherwise, I'm looking at Lowrance. 50/50 from most people between that or Simrad. Told not to get touch screen only. I've narrowed down my options (hope the boat still floats!) Think I know color and will talk to them on interior color comparisons.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Congrats Steve!

Regarding the chartplotter, I had a Lowrance and wasn't a huge fan...had water intrusion issues that I ended up solving on my own. Stock maps were "meh". Other than that, it was okay. Lots of happy owners, though. I've heard great things about the Simrad NSS with the turn knob...so you'd lose the touchscreen-only concerns. If/when I upgrade, I'll probably look hard at the Simrad NSS.

Definitely get an iPilot with removable mount. 55lb should be plenty for that skiff. Battery Tender plug is the best I've owned.

Regarding color, I'm a fan of lighter colors...they hide "use" a lot better and are easier to keep up. I like the light grey you're thinking about. Will look awesome!

V-marine push pole holders are sweet. Definitely look at their push pole caddy, too.

Power Pole Micro is cool...I'm thinking about getting one myself. My big concern is it getting in the way while poling. I like the 6ft regular Power Pole, but it costs a good bit more and you have to deal with pumps, etc. I'm torn...

One "little" thing...I just did the paracord wrap on my steering wheel. Absolutely love it. The grip is amazing and it's more comfortable to steer. Plus, it looks cool.

That's all I got. You're the man. Can't wait to see the new boat my friend! In the meantime, you're always welcome aboard mine!

Congrats!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Congrats Steve!
> 
> Regarding the chartplotter, I had a Lowrance and wasn't a huge fan...had water intrusion issues that I ended up solving on my own. Stock maps were "meh". Other than that, it was okay. Lots of happy owners, though. I've heard great things about the Simrad NSS with the turn knob...so you'd lose the touchscreen-only concerns. If/when I upgrade, I'll probably look hard at the Simrad NSS.
> 
> ...


Thanks Ryan
I re-looked at HB and Maverick


rkmurphy526 said:


> Congrats Steve!
> 
> Regarding the chartplotter, I had a Lowrance and wasn't a huge fan...had water intrusion issues that I ended up solving on my own. Stock maps were "meh". Other than that, it was okay. Lots of happy owners, though. I've heard great things about the Simrad NSS with the turn knob...so you'd lose the touchscreen-only concerns. If/when I upgrade, I'll probably look hard at the Simrad NSS.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the last post. Dog or bourbon to blame. I delayed to look at used HB and Maverick and even a few Action Craft. The 1st 2 are too expensive unless you go back 20 years and the 3rd drafts and weighs more than I am wanting. Thanks for the Lowrance experience. I will ask them about the V-Marine PP accessories. As far as the Micro Power Pole, many get a 5 ft 3/4 inch diameter fiberglass shaft to use most of the time. They attach to the platform and will not interfere with the push pole. Keep in touch. Thanks


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

rkmurphy526 said:


> Regarding the chartplotter, I had a Lowrance and wasn't a huge fan...had water intrusion issues that I ended up solving on my own. Stock maps were "meh". Other than that, it was okay. Lots of happy owners, though. I've heard great things about the Simrad NSS with the turn knob...so you'd lose the touchscreen-only concerns. If/when I upgrade, I'll probably look hard at the Simrad NSS.


???

Simrad=Lowrance=Navico

Base maps will be the same.


----------



## rkmurphy526 (Jun 9, 2018)

Walter Lee said:


> ???
> 
> Simrad=Lowrance=Navico
> 
> Base maps will be the same.


I was aware they're under the same umbrella but wasn't aware they were the same base maps. If that's the case, I'd definitely go with a Navionics or FMT chip. Either way, my main complaint wasn't the charts...more-so the water intrusion issue. Other than that, I liked the unit. Never replaced it and sold it with the boat.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

A few things I put on my new build (cayenne)that I'm glad I did...for the bow, I did a pop up cleat that has a rod holder integrated in it. Cup holders, got the deep stainless that'll hold a yeti tumbler better. Both can be bought at boatoutfitters.com. Also i got everything powdercoated matte black, would look great with your grey hull. I went with the pp micro and really like it. Have fun!


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

CaptainSam said:


> A few things I put on my new build (cayenne)that I'm glad I did...for the bow, I did a pop up cleat that has a rod holder integrated in it. Cup holders, got the deep stainless that'll hold a yeti tumbler better. Both can be bought at boatoutfitters.com. Also i got everything powdercoated matte black, would look great with your grey hull. I went with the pp micro and really like it. Have fun!


Thanks for the advice. I was thinking about rod holders toward the bow. I usually fish alone and am often on the bow where there are no rod holders. Was going to talk to them about their larger center console with 2 built in cup holders. Another simply item missing from my Shadowcast. I have the powder coating on my list. The shade of grey has been been a difficult decision, but am leaning toward light grey which is 3 shades darker than whisper grey on the awlgrip color chart. Thanks again for your thoughts and glad to see someone else thinking about the simple things as I do.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

I went light gray hull and Chevy white deck and console on my Heron 18.

I love the light gray hull on it, but wish I would have gone with that on the deck, and maybe a shade darker on the hull. 

Too late now though.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

Walter Lee said:


> I went light gray hull and Chevy white deck and console on my Heron 18.
> 
> I love the light gray hull on it, but wish I would have gone with that on the deck, and maybe a shade darker on the hull.
> 
> Too late now though.


Thanks for the advice. Got pictures I can see? How different is the Chevy white from Matterhorn? On the chart they look alike. How many shades darker? Wife likes Haze grey hull and whisper grey deck. Thanks for any help.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Sweet! You're going to love it! I've had mine now about 2 and a half years (I think) and I am impressed every time out on the water. I got the second Tournament Heron 16 that was built, and the first utilizing the carbon kevlar layup. I keep my skiffs light with only the essentials, but if you have any questions, I'm happy to answer.


----------



## SkinnyMatters (Jul 21, 2019)

paint it black said:


> Sweet! You're going to love it! I've had mine now about 2 and a half years (I think) and I am impressed every time out on the water. I got the second Tournament Heron 16 that was built, and the first utilizing the carbon kevlar layup. I keep my skiffs light with only the essentials, but if you have any questions, I'm happy to answer.


Thanks. I'm anxious but glad for the wait time to allow me to make decisions. My Shadowcast is basic and added a trolling motor to it since I mostly fish alone. The 5 years I've fished from it has shown what else I'd like. Loss of an inch or so not as important as the small comfort issues. Decisions are now on electronics and size, 7 or 9 inch and leaning towards lowrance.


----------

